# KA24E Preformance Parts



## Munki (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I own a 1995 Nissan Hardbody and i just got the suspension and handling where I want them, next is going to be performance. My thoughts are first, cold air intake, then headers, then exhaust. Does this seem like a good start? Im trying to get my truck to preform well, with loads of horsepower and torque. Can someone tell me if I am heading in the right direction, and where to go after or tips, anything.




Sincerley,

Christopher


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

I too would like to hear some expert advice about this matter.

Chris,

I do know the CAI will buy you a few ponies and doing things to allow the engine to breath better is never a bad thing. I've heard of guys doing an intake swap, but I'm not sure if that affects the torque.

Hopefully, someone will come on line add some more information.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Munki said:


> with loads of horsepower and torque.



BAWHAHAHAHA


J/K,

that does sound like a good start but you won't get loads of HP. CAI, header, exhaust will add some but don't be looking for 100HP. with that being said, you will probably add about 15-20%, doesn't sound like much but remember the engine is rated at 134 HP and adding 25 HP will do wonders.

personally, I am adding a 240 intake for better air flow with a cam, header and exhaust in the near future. here are some sights to look at...

O & J Performance Home Page
KA24DE/T and KA24E - Nissan 240SX Forums

thing is with these engines, lots of HP costs lots of money.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Macks96HB said:


> I too would like to hear some expert advice about this matter.
> 
> Chris,
> 
> ...


In general, larger intake passages will allow more air flow at higher RPMs. The problem is that larger intake passages generally result in slower flow velocities at lower RPMs resulting in a loss of torque. To take advantage of higher RPM flows a new cam is probably desired.

The real question is, what do you want? Are you looking for 0-60 mph improvements, top speed improvements, or across the board improvements? Are you trying to maintain the utility of the truck for hauling? Also, what is you budget? There are two ways to make power, cubic inches or cubic dollars.

The KA24DE may not be the best platform for more power. It is intended as a "torque" engine. You may do better with a SR20DE as there may be more performance parts available.

Finally, if all you want is an occasional 0-60 kick in the pants, nitrous may be your best bang for the buck. Keep in mind that nitrous, if used improperly or too often may give a different "bang" than intended.

Steve


----------

